# Songsterr/Guitar Pro/Other Tab Programs



## ToneLab (Apr 3, 2015)

Hey guys - I use Songsterr and I love it. I find the sound is acceptable, the tabs are quite extensive, the loop, slow down, focus features etc are good, and, I can download the individual tracks into my DAW if I want to "cover" the song. 

I am also a paying member of ultimateguitar's Tab Pro, many of the same tabs are here as Songsterr, and a few more. But the sound quality of Tab Pro and the rythym of it is horrible and I don't think I can download them into my DAW. 

Are there other programs like this you guys use? I have not used Guitar Pro does it do the same? Where do you get the tabs from? I've looked at thier songbook with the tabs but they seem pretty sparse. 

I'd love to hear what you guys do on this. Thanks.


----------



## -TesseracT- (Apr 3, 2015)

Guitar Pro is far superior to both Songsterr and Tab Pro in terms of features and sound. You can do everything on there as you can on Songsterr plus a whole lot more. You can download thousands and thousands of tab from ultimateguitar.com. 

I highly recommend this program. Once you go guitar pro, you'll never want to use songsterr again.


----------



## Seybsnilksz (Apr 3, 2015)

Tuxguitar is a great alternative if you don't want to spend money. It can't read .gpx files, but you can convert online.


----------



## ToneLab (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks for the responses. Bumping for other thoughts?


----------



## splinter8451 (Apr 4, 2015)

As far as I can tell Ultimate-Guitar straight up converts the first Guitar Pro file for any song into their "Tab Pro" format and auto rates it 5 stars to grab people's attention  

There will be a 2 star GP tab of a song, and a 5 star Tab Pro, that are exactly the same tab.

Guitar Pro is the way to go. I have GP6 and GP5, I always use 5.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 4, 2015)

splinter8451 said:


> As far as I can tell Ultimate-Guitar straight up converts the first Guitar Pro file for any song into their "Tab Pro" format and auto rates it 5 stars to grab people's attention
> 
> There will be a 2 star GP tab of a song, and a 5 star Tab Pro, that are exactly the same tab.



This is correct. They used to just copy every GP tab, then I think they realized no one was using the tab pro ones, so they stuck a 5 star rating on ALL of them to try and trick people.

I hate that site. They copied almost every single one of my tabs from powertabs.net and took my name off them, effectively uncrediting me for hundreds and hundreds of hours of work. In the several years since they did that, of course, the site became the go-to site for tabs and powertabs.net got cease-and-desisted. Dumb.


----------



## ToneLab (Apr 4, 2015)

Guys - I bought GP6 based on your recommendations. Thanks. Question - I can't figure out how to export files to wave in slowed down speeds - ie 50%. When I have a file up and have it at 50% then export it exports at full speed. This is important for me because I like to import them into my DAW slower and mess with them there. Can you help?


----------



## wankerness (Apr 4, 2015)

ToneLab said:


> Guys - I bought GP6 based on your recommendations. Thanks. Question - I can't figure out how to export files to wave in slowed down speeds - ie 50%. When I have a file up and have it at 50% then export it exports at full speed. This is important for me because I like to import them into my DAW slower and mess with them there. Can you help?



You probably have to manually change the tempos to be half speed.


----------



## The Hiryuu (Apr 4, 2015)

ToneLab said:


> Guys - I bought GP6 based on your recommendations. Thanks. Question - I can't figure out how to export files to wave in slowed down speeds - ie 50%. When I have a file up and have it at 50% then export it exports at full speed. This is important for me because I like to import them into my DAW slower and mess with them there. Can you help?



Alter the tempos. The percentage settings are just for playback, they're not permanent additions to the MIDI file.


----------



## ToneLab (Apr 4, 2015)

The Hiryuu said:


> Alter the tempos. The percentage settings are just for playback, they're not permanent additions to the MIDI file.



That was it. Thank you - never would have figured that out.


----------



## JosephAOI (Apr 4, 2015)

I've used GP5 for years now to learn music, tab music by ear, and to write music and I absolutely love it. Highly recommended it.


----------



## ToneLab (Apr 4, 2015)

One last question - can I transpose the song to a different key? I see the transpose function - that keeps the midi song in the same key but allows you to play that same key using a guitar tuned to a different key. Can I change the actual song though - for instance, I download a song tab in drop D, I want to tune it to Drop C?


----------



## Zalbu (Apr 4, 2015)

I actually prefer Tuxguitar to Guitar Pro. I have Tuxguitar and GP6 and while Guitar Pro lets you go more in depth, Tuxguitar is way more lightweight and easier to read and use which I prefer for just learning songs.



ToneLab said:


> One last question - can I transpose the song to a different key? I see the transpose function - that keeps the midi song in the same key but allows you to play that same key using a guitar tuned to a different key. Can I change the actual song though - for instance, I download a song tab in drop D, I want to tune it to Drop C?



You can just change the guitar tuning from drop D to drop C.


----------



## MatthewK (Apr 4, 2015)

I used an illegitimate copy of Guitar Pro a LOT back in the day. I think it was version 4 or 5 at that time. Then years later I wanted to get back into it and plunked down for GP6. I wish I could downgrade to GP5. I hate how they changed the interface.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 5, 2015)

ToneLab said:


> One last question - can I transpose the song to a different key? I see the transpose function - that keeps the midi song in the same key but allows you to play that same key using a guitar tuned to a different key. Can I change the actual song though - for instance, I download a song tab in drop D, I want to tune it to Drop C?



You have to change the tuning on all the instruments (click on the guitar icon on the left to see the tuning) and make sure that you hit the second check mark to apply it to each track. (The first check mark applies the new tuning but then also changes all the notes of the song to be the same pitches on the new tuning, ex would change all the 0s in a D tuned song to be 2s if you changed the tuning to C). It is pretty fast in gp6 compared to some other tab programs. The only thing you need to look out for are if there are keyboard or vocal tracks in a gpx file that are in the standard notation instead of tab, in which case you'll have to manually transpose them with the menu.


----------



## ToneLab (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks Wankerness very helpful. One last question, sorry to sound like a newb but I have googled mapping the midi drums to my DAW (studio one 2 pro) and my drum editor (EZD2) and I can't get the answer i need. I figured out how to import the midi into my daw but it is not mapped correctly when I just import it and play it with EZD2. Any suggestions?


----------



## ToneLab (Apr 6, 2015)

What is the deal with all the good guitar pro tabs being pulled by the publisher on Ultimate Guitar? Is there another site that is good to get them from?


----------



## wankerness (Apr 6, 2015)

ToneLab said:


> What is the deal with all the good guitar pro tabs being pulled by the publisher on Ultimate Guitar? Is there another site that is good to get them from?



Not really. If you search google for the specific song/tab you want that's no longer available you can sometimes find it mirrored on another site, but there's no other site that's nearly as comprehensive as UG anymore. I always download all tabs and save them in an archive whenever I see something I want to learn cause record labels are ridiculous about this stuff. I could understand them wanting to take down stuff that tab books exist for, but the majority of the stuff that gets pulled has no legal transcription out there. So annoying.


----------



## ToneLab (Apr 6, 2015)

wankerness said:


> Not really. If you search google for the specific song/tab you want that's no longer available you can sometimes find it mirrored on another site, but there's no other site that's nearly as comprehensive as UG anymore. I always download all tabs and save them in an archive whenever I see something I want to learn cause record labels are ridiculous about this stuff. I could understand them wanting to take down stuff that tab books exist for, but the majority of the stuff that gets pulled has no legal transcription out there. So annoying.



Thanks for being so helpful brother.


----------



## indreku (Apr 7, 2015)

I have used always Guitar Pro, supper thing, and as always the GP5, tired GP6, but did not really suit me, drum .... went bit hard.
Wish they would make an update to GP5, to enable 8 and for some 9 string option or make GP7 and make it more like GP 5 than GP6.


----------

